# Dolls houses.....



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Hi.My current wood working is doing miniature(good ones) for my lady friends doll house she got me interested in. Any hints or ideas would be most appreciated. I also do some full size items like the table to set the house on. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a, welcome to the forum.

I have moved your post to another thread.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard.....enjoy


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forums,pretender74


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know what kind of equipment you have. A band saw will pump out a lot of nice wood siding, trim, flooring porch hand rails and so forth.

A scroll saw will make small gingerbread (corbels, etc.) for exterior details.

I used to pick up chunks of old growth redwood cedar from the waste of cedar mills here in the Pacific Northwest, band saw them into chunks, then split them into shakes.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

I have found if you are going to make "custom" projects - in this case dollhouse material - it is best to try to duplicate items that are familiar to whoever you are making the items for. In this case you may make a ding room suite or a bedroom suite that matches the real ones that your friend has. It is appealing to the recipient to be able to recognize the item you have made and they will then have a keepsake and story to go with it. Pictures are invaluable to work from as they can be resized to match any scale you are working with and provide a great guideline to duplicate items to make them very recognizable.

Dennis


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I did not realize how many people were into miniatures. You are right it is more enjoyable to copy the full size. It just causes me to bite my tongue more often and being a shaky ol'76 doesn't improve things


----------

